# Keto Diet - Does the fat type matter?



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

The 1st person to ever get me in to keto was adamant that only good fats are allowed, EVOO, Coconut Oil, Omega 3 Eggs, Nuts etc

But over time i have seen so many people say "i get my fats from cheese, cream and salami etc" and be totally happy with results.

If our body is going to use the fat as fuel because no carbs are present, does it actually matter what type of fat we are consuming?


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Bump for evening viewers....


----------



## DEJ (Mar 11, 2007)

Evening reader here....

I personally feel including both is the best option, variety is key to enjoying keto. Just having same things is good for nobody, mentally bad in my case. Obviously healthy fats seem the better choice but including things like cheese wont affect it if within macros.

Thats what i found worked for me, other peoples opinions may differ


----------



## CoffeeFiend (Aug 31, 2010)

I tried keto for 8 and half days lol managed to stay under 10g carbs per day i just used any old fats, whole experience just shattered me felt so ill and tired not to mention having the sh!ts for the first 3 days. Definately not gonna be a lifestyle choice thats for fookin sure >_> i reckon you should try and eat the fats as healthy as you can tbh as you won burn them all off and whats left will **** up your arteries even if it isnt in there for that long tbh.


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Not enough carbs in your diet I'd say Coffee. You can get quite a lot more in, I managed up to 50g and I'm a short ass


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Personally i tend to go for all kinds, mostly good fats mind.

Keto isn't for everyone but i love it, though it is ckd so having to make the transition every week, can put a strain on things if you're not used to it.


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

The whole "good fats" thing annoys the **** out of me.

Good fat is anything that comes in it's natural form - *even Saturated*! So as long as the fat you're consuming is from wholefoods your golden. I would avoid man-made fats (hydrogenated and trans fats), flax as it's nearly always rancid, and high amounts of polyunsaturates as they're pro-inflammatory. Aside from that, anything else is good to go.

Saturated fats do not clog your arteries, or raise cholesterol, and are essential to life contrary to the crap peddled from the government.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2011)

bayman said:


> The whole "good fats" thing annoys the **** out of me.
> 
> Good fat is anything that comes in it's natural form - *even Saturated*! So as long as the fat you're consuming is from wholefoods your golden. I would avoid man-made fats (hydrogenated and trans fats), flax as it's nearly always rancid, and high amounts of polyunsaturates as they're pro-inflammatory. Aside from that, anything else is good to go.
> 
> Saturated fats do not clog your arteries, or raise cholesterol, and are essential to life contrary to the crap peddled from the government.


hear hear


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Lol why is this in the ladies section? And yeah i suppose its just a good balance of fats, but some really do get anal about it

And say "no cheese, its bad fat" etc


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Nothing wrong with saturated fat.

If you think there is just google stuff like 'saturated fat myths; are saturated fats bad' and so on.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

JPaycheck said:


> Nothing wrong with saturated fat.
> 
> If you think there is just google stuff like 'saturated fat myths; are saturated fats bad' and so on.


My spanish lesson is me and 7 women in their 40's... they were looking at some 'amazing new leaflets' about weight watchers products, i had a look at the nutritional breakdown and was flabbergasted!

Their excuse was "its special fat, not saturates which can't be stored" i tried to explain that a Lasagne with better fats is not much better, because the weight will come from the carbs in the pasta.. i suggested a high protein low carb diet and they said "no protein makes you gain weight, that will give us muscles like you"

Idiots lol


----------

